# Coleman Blue Springs 8-Person Tent



## trwest

Has anyone used this tent? I just picked up one yesterday at BPS on sale. 
Thanks.


----------



## REG

I haven't used that one specifically, but if the tent has Coleman's Weathertech, then it should be a dry tent.


----------



## trwest

It says WeatherTec System on it so I'm guessing so. I take it that it has kept you dry before?


----------



## emagitter

I purchased this tent a few weeks ago, and used it over Memorial Day Weekend. The center is 6ft and made it easy to stand and move around. The tent isself was so easy to assemble my young daughters could do it themselves. During our 4 day primative camping trip, it did rain.............monsoon style for nearly an hour. NOTHING on the inside of the tent was wet at all. To us the importants of a good tent is only one piece to a successful primive Camping Trip. We LOVE IT AND LOOK FORWARD TO THE NEXT TRIP.


----------



## trwest

Sounds great! Thank you.


----------



## REG

The scout troop my son is in has predominately Coleman tents at this time and they have been dry almost to a tent. Ironically, their previous tents were Eureka Timberlines (not the Outfitters, though) and they leaked after a few years. Go figure......


----------

